# I need to get rid of these huge chestnuts.



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In the past, I've let my farrier clip them with his nippers. (They really can stink, BTW).


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Applying vasaline to them for a period of 3 to 4 days you will be able to peel them off with no trouble. Or next time your farrier is out ask him to snip them off.
I use a pocket knife to remove mine But if you do not know what you are doing I would go with the first 2.
Eventually they will fall off themselves. Its natural process.

TRR


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, you learn something new everyday. I never realized they were "removable"... tell me more.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

My mare has some that are big like that. I've never thought of them as unsightly. That's just the way she is. I've also heard to cut them off with a hoof nipper. The ones in front usually peal off but I've never done anything to the ones on the rear legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I peel them off after bathing. The water and soap tends to loosen them up and i just peel then off. Of course ive never had them get that big though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For the initial removal, I would have my farrier clip them with his nippers. For maintenance after that, you can just peel them off with your fingers, even when they are dry.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Wow, you learn something new everyday. I never realized they were "removable"... tell me more.


To be clear, they are not removable, they are trimable. Don't try and cut them out. you can however cut them so they only stick out a quarter inch or so from the leg.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Great. Next farrier visit is May 13, I will definatly ask her to clip those things off. I normally would not worry about it, but I have never seen them get this big, so never thought about it.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Once you get them under control, I use a fine grit sanding block to gently smooth them and then put a bit of hoof moisturizer or vaseline on them to keep them soft. It's like buffing your own nails.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard baby oil works too?


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Why are they even there??? I just peel my boys off with my fingers....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard that is where the foal's legs are attached in utero but I never checked out that story. I am like Claporte, I peel them off when I bathe the horse before a show. Funny story, sorry folks I always gotta add one, my farrier was working on a client's horse that had huge chestnuts and they were scraping against him so he simply peeled them off. The owners start freaking, telling him they heard if you remove the chestnuts, the horse will die!:lol:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I guess I could just peel them off, didn't think to try. * facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

So we don't know what they are for? I just flake my girls off. I didn't even know they could get that large!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> So we don't know what they are for? I just flake my girls off. I didn't even know they could get that large!!!


Horse Chestnuts and Ergots

Best I could find in a short time (supposed to be studying)


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Horse Chestnuts and Ergots
> 
> Best I could find in a short time (supposed to be studying)


huh...weird.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

It's supposedly an evolutionary remnant of the last toe they had before the reduction to one toe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chestnut_(horse_anatomy)


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> It's supposedly an evolutionary remnant of the last toe they had before the reduction to one toe.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chestnut_(horse_anatomy)


That's what I have read, somewhere or another.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I've always heard too, that they are the vestigial toes from prehistoric times that moved up the leg during evolution....much like dew claws in dogs.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

On the front legs you should be able to pick or flake them down. They'll get easier as you get closer to the leg (I take them off in a couple of layers). Hind legs can be more problematic since they tend to be harder and nipping them is usually easier. Ergots on mine get so long and hard they have to be nipped, although I have cut them off with my pocket knife.
I dislike wetting or oiling them for removal, because I find it easier to reduce them when they are not so soft and mushy.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok this is probably a stupid question but is there a chance that i could take too much off and they would bleed? I would just be peeling them with my fingers , I wouln't be using nippers or anything.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I could peel my Arab's chestnuts, front and back, absolutely flat with just my fingernails. His mother grew HUGE long chestnuts too tough to peel. she was very sensitive about them, and they bled easily. Ahab has HUGE chestnuts, HUGE ergots, and I can't peel them at all. Today, a hind chestnut got knocked, peeled halfway off, and started to bleed. Now it is a dangler....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> ok this is probably a stupid question but is there a chance that i could take too much off and they would bleed? I would just be peeling them with my fingers , I wouln't be using nippers or anything.


 With your hands? Nope, you will see when it's level, you'd have to be peeling & scratching like crazy & with pressure to get it to bleed.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The vaseline trick really really works, Bert had huge chestnuts and didn't like you touching them, I plastered on vaseline for 3 days, then I could just peel them off easily, and she never fussed at all


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the farrier has never done it before, then yes, it is possible to "quick" them when you trim the chestnut...especially if it's really long and they make that first nip right down at skin level.

What I've always done (and my farrier does it too) is to start taking off small layers at a time with the nippers. When it looks/feels like you are getting close to live skin, then they need to stop with the nippers and you can do the rest by hand.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have used most all the methods already stated for removing the surface of chestnuts. There are no blood sources or nerve endings in the over growth of the chestnut, I emphasize in most, but not all cases. I have in my 62 years never seen a chestnut bleed after being trimmed. It could happen though if the trimming went to deep into the chestnut sub-surface. 

I usually was successful in just using my fingers to separate and pull the excess growth away from the chestnut. My farrier on ocassion would use his hoof knife to trim away excess chestnut growth. I do remember on one occassion after helping some friends find a horse for them the horse they bought had huge overgrown chestnuts. In that case I advised them to apply Vaseline to each chestnut twice daily. Eventually those chestnuts nearly fell off by themselves with little resistance.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This thread is ancient...good for reference material.
If you have a issue, please start a new thread for best help to arrive.
*Thread is CLOSED.*


----------

